# RTE Player hanging every few minutes



## newseeker1 (1 Oct 2013)

Anyone else having problems with rte player over last few days ?

It keeps hanging on me both when viewing in IE and Chrome - plays a couple of minutes and freezes,  You refresh and can pick up from where it stopped but couple mins later it freezes again

Anyone else having this problem or know workaround or how to fix it

Thanks


----------



## Leo (2 Oct 2013)

Have you tried a speed test on your internet connection?


----------



## Brendan Burgess (2 Oct 2013)

I don't use it that often, but I have enountered this from time to time. 

Brendan


----------



## newseeker1 (2 Oct 2013)

Thanks for the replies
Internet speed connection is good I believe - reading 18.6 mbps download speed and 3.14mbps upload speed


----------



## pudds (2 Oct 2013)

try this if not allready using it. RTÉ Player XL: Home


----------



## huskerdu (2 Oct 2013)

newseeker1 said:


> Thanks for the replies
> Internet speed connection is good I believe - reading 18.6 mbps download speed and 3.14mbps upload speed



I had constant problems with the RTE player and other streaming services when my BB speed was 15M, especially when the internet was being used by others in the house. 
I have upgraded to 50M and it hasnt hung since.


----------



## Tired Paul (3 Oct 2013)

What I find is that if more than one device is running and I want to stream eg Netflix or RTE Player I just switch on/off the modem, let it reboot and away I go, no pausing or skipping in the stream.


----------

